# مكن الصب المستمر ccm



## mansr (24 يوليو 2010)

الاخـــوه الكرام......
الســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقـــدم لكم مكينة الصب المستمر

مكينه للصب المستمر لأنتـــاج البليت والتى تغنيك عن تجار الحديد وهى مفيده للمقاولين اصحاب المشاريع الدائمه

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNEWr4kAZZ8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ME4279zLJ4&feature=related

ارجو ان تعم الفائده للجميع


----------

